# طرق تصنيع الطائرات



## شيراد الجزائر (10 ديسمبر 2008)

تقديم
كل منتج مصنع مشكل من مواد ، في مجال الطيران الخفيف ثلاث أنواع رئيسية من المواد مستعملة : المعدن الخشب و المواد المركبة ( الكومبوزايت composites )
كل جزء من الطآئرة لما تطبق عليه إحدى الأحمال المشهورة الشد الانحناء و الفتل يتفاعل بشكل مختلف وفق مادة تصنيعه
كل مادة لها خصائص خاصة تأهلها ان تعامل بشكل معين مع هذه الأحمال (سلبيا او إيجابيا)
عند بناء طائرة يمكننا –بل قد يتحتم علينا- التعامل مع جميع هذه المواد في وقت واحد ، ويكون هذا باستعمال كل مادة في الموضع الذي به حمولات تتحملها ، مثلا لا يمكن عادة صناعة سيقان عجلات الهبوط من الخشب . . .​ 
الإنشاء الخشبي (الصندوقي أو المجلد)
هذه أقدم تقنية للإنشاء باستعمال الخشب الراتنجي الذي يحوي مواد صمغية (الراتنج résine مادة صمغية تفرزها بغض النباتات كالصنوبر) من نوع Hemlock ، pin ،Spruce وOregon ، أو الخشب الصلب كخشب الدردار frêne، او الزان hêtre ، أو الخشب الرقائقي المعاكـَـس من نوع الأوكوما Okoumé أو السندر Bouleau .
الهيكل المصنع يغلف فيما بعد بالنسيج الكتاني القطني الجلدي او الصناعي (صـ 1) ،أو يصفح برقائق خشبية على شكل صندوق(صـ 2،3) و نادرا ما يغلف بصفائح معدنية خفيفة (صـ 4). بعض الطائرات المصنعة قبل خمسين عاما لم تحتج إلا لإعادة تغليفها كل خمس عشرة سنة لتستمر في الطيران إلى أيامنا هته و بصفة حسنة.
[url=http://www.0zz0.com]




[/url]
الصورة -1 هاندلي بايخ 400\0
[url=http://www.0zz0.com]



[/url]
الصورة -2 دي هافيلاند دراغون فلاي
[url=http://www.0zz0.com]



[/url]
الصورة -3 إحدى الطائرات الخفيفة ذات الإنشاء الصندوقي
[url=http://www.0zz0.com]



[/url]
الصورة -4 فيكرز فيمي​ 

محاسن هذا الطريقة في التصنيع
§ سهولة الإنجاز إذ أحيانا كان انجازها يتم بواسطة الحرفيين
§ سهولة استدراك الأخطاء
§ خفة الوزن
§ شيخوخة جيدة إذا أ ُحسن عزل الأجزاء الخشبية بواسطة البرنيق vernis/varnish
§مقاومة جيدة للأحمال
§انخفاض تكلفة التصنيع 
المساوئ
§ التأثر بعوامل الحرارة و الرطوبة مما يلزم ملاك طائرات كهذه أن يراعوا مراكنها ألا تتأثر بنيتها 
§ صعوبة إنشآء الأشكال المنحنية و أكثر من ذلك الكروية، ولذا كانت أشكال الطائرات الأولى تميل إلى التكعيب
§ عدم احترام بروفيلات الأجنحة 
§ تشوه الغلاف عند سرعات مرتفعة نسبيا
§ لزوم إنتظار جفاف الصمغ قبل إتمام تجميع القطع الموالية​ 
الإنشاء بالألومنيوم
تستعمل هذه التقنية صفائح من خلآئط الألمونيوم (AU4G 2017/2024) مثبتة بواسطة البراشيم (صـ 5،6)على عوارض ذات سمك أو حواف مطوية ، ظهرت هذه التقنية بقوة عند الهواة في السبعينات .
[url=http://www.0zz0.com]



[/url]
الصورة -5 بريستول برابازون
[url=http://www.0zz0.com]



[/url]
الصورة -6 ذيل طائرة ميرفي روبيل​ 
محاسن هذا الطريقة في التصنيع
§ عدم اشتراط ظروف معينة أثناء التصنيع
§ قلة عدد القطع المصنعة 
§ سرعة الإنجاز
§ عدم الانتظار أثناء التجميع
§ احترام جيد للمخطط 
المساوئ
§ لزوم استخدام عتاد متخصص و أحيانا مجسمات تركيب خاصة (صـ 7)
§ صعوبة إنشاء الأشكال الكروية.
§ إرهاق القطع بعد مدة من الإجهادات وخاصة الغير متوقعة كالهبوط الاضطراري أو على مدرجات بها حفر
§ حساسية للصدأ و لزوم عزل خاص (الذي يظهر أخضر اللون أو أصفره غالبا)(صـ 10)
[url=http://www.0zz0.com]



[/url]
الصورة -7 مجسمات التركيب المعدنية شركة فاوند ​ 
الإنشاء الفولاذي
تقتضي هذه التقنية تشبيك و تلحيم أنابيب فولاذية خاصة (25CD45, 15CDV6) (صـ 8)، الغلاف يركب مباشرة على الأنابيب أو على هياكل ثانوية من الألمنيوم أو الخشب (صـ 9) .
[url=http://www.0zz0.com]



[/url]
الصورة -8 الهيكل التشابكي لطائرة بير هاوك
[url=http://www.0zz0.com]



[/url]
الصورة -9 تثبيت صفائح الألومنيوم على البدن المعدني لـزلين ترينر ​ 
محاسن هذا الطريقة في التصنيع
§ صلابة شديدة 
§ الأشكال التشابكية بدائية التصميم و لا تحتاج لكثير من الإبداع و الحسابات (صـ 10)
§ عدد بسيط من القطع
المساوئ
§ شروط التلحيم خاصة جدا (صـ 11)
§ اشتراط مجسم خشبي أو معدني لتجميع الأنابيب قبل تلحيمها
§ حساسية للصدأ و لزوم عزل خاص للهياكل (صـ 10)
[url=http://www.0zz0.com]



[/url]
الصورة -10 تطبيق الطلاء المقاوم للصدأ شركة فاوند 
[url=http://www.0zz0.com]



[/url]
الصورة -11 شروط التلحيم خاصة شركة فاوند​ 
الإنشاء باستعمال المواد المركبة composites
تعتبر أحدث تقنية في مجال التصنيع تستعمل غلافات صلبة و محملة من ألياف الزجاج الفحم أو الكيفلار Kevlarمغمورة بصمغ حراري التيبس من متعدد-الإستر Polyester والإبوكسي Epoxy (صـ 12) .
القوالب تكون معدة من إسفنج صلب ذو شكل مقعر يأخذ شكل النموذج الأولي الناتئ الذي يكون منقوشا من الخشب او البولييستر عادة (صـ 13).
[url=http://www.0zz0.com]



[/url]
الصورة -12 غطاء محرك طائرة صغيرة من الكومبوزايت
[url=http://www.0zz0.com]



[/url]
الصورة -13 نموذج ناتئ من البولييستر لطائرة هواة​ 

محاسن هذا الطريقة في التصنيع
§ إمكانية غير متناهية من الأشكال المصنعة (صـ 14)
§ سهولة و سرعة التصنيع فور الانتهاء من القوالب 
§ احترام متناهي للمخططات
§ نقص عظيم في القطع المصنعة
المساوئ
§ثقل نسبي إذا صنعت الطآئرة كليا من الكومبوزيت
§ حساسية نسبية للحرارة
§ حساسية بشرية تجاه المواد المستعملة 
[url=http://www.0zz0.com]



[/url]
الصورة -14 ذيل طائرة كولومبيا ويظهر الشكل المعقد للإنشاء​ 
شيراد الجزائر الجزائر 10-12-2008​ 
-----------------------------
الصور التوضيحية مرفقة هنا
و الموضوع برمته مرفوع على شكل وورد


----------



## alghrooob (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك
كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
مشكور اخي كل الشكر على اثرائنا بهذة المعلومات القيمة بحق . والان جاء وقت النقاش 
اولا اخي .. الان عرفت ما هي مادة الكومبوزايت

والتي قلت سابقا يستعملها البحارة في تكسية الخشب لعزلة عن الماء... وهي تسمى عندنا بمادة الفيبر جلاس وايضا استعملتها سابقا في تصليح بودي دراجة ، مع الالياف 
ولي نقاش اكثر معك حول تصنيع القوالب بعد معرفة شيئ معين ..انتظر فحسب .

ثانيا :_ بالنسبة للالومنيوم :_ في الطائرات المصنعة بواسطة الالومنيوم ..ما هي انواع وسماكات الالومنيوم المستخدم في كلا من ( 1- الالومنيوم المستخدم في تصنيع البروفيلات ، 2- الالومنيوم المستخدم في تغطية الجناح ، 3- الالومنيوم المستخدم في صناعة العراضات الطولية التي تثبت بها الربوفيلات وجسم الطائرة ، 4- الالومنيوم المستخدم في تغطية جسم الطائرة ، 5- واخيرا الالومنيوم المستخدم كعوارض ذات سمك او حواف مطوية ) 
هذة اغلب الاسئلة التي كنت اتمنى معرفتها دائما واخيرا سنحت لي الفرصة لمعرفتها بفضلك اخي شيراد .

السؤال الاخير .. ماذا اقول لمورد الالومنيوم عندما اطلبه هل اقول ( صفائح من خلآئط الألمونيوم (au4g 2017/2024 ام ماذا ؟؟
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة :78:


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم . . .

أنت تدري أنك من شجعني على كتابة هذا الموضوع بل الأحرى أن أقول ترجمته من الفرنسية مع بعض التصرف 
وهذا هو المصدر لأغلب المعلومات الواردة 
أما بخصوص الكومبوزايت فقد صادفت في بحثي على صفحات المنتدى هذه الكتب المرسلة من طرف محب الله ورسوله 

Laminar Composites
by George Staab 
0750671246
Rar -> Pdf, 9.6 M. Password: www.AvaxHome.ru
http://rapidshare.com/files/3635786/laminarcomposites.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/72650376/Laminar_Composites_by_Staab__G.H.___1999_Elsevier.rar

*Laminar Composites*
*Author: George Staab*
*Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann* 
*Publication Date: 1999-03-01* 
*Number Of Pages: 314*

*This text provides students with the theoretical knowledge and practical skills necessary to identify, model, and solve structural analysis problems. The material is illustrated throughout with numerous diagrammatic examples, as well as example problems similar in nature to those found in lower level strength of materials texts. The difficulty of these and the homework problems varies from simple to complex. A solutions manual is provided for lecturers who adopt the book for classroom teaching*

*http://rapidshare.de/files/6248489/L...OREE_.zip.html*








فجازاه الله خير جزاء

اما بخصوص أسئلتك اخي الحبيب 
التي كانت كالتالي

في الطائرات المصنعة بواسطة الالومنيوم ..ما هي انواع وسماكات الالومنيوم المستخدم في كلا من:
- البروفيلات ، 
- تغطية الجناح ،
- صناعة العراضات الطولية التي تثبت بها الربوفيلات وجسم الطائرة 
- تغطية جسم الطائرة ،
- العوارض ذات السمك او حواف مطوية

فأقول 
أنني استخدمت الألومنيوم كحواف مطوية فقط على شكل L بعدها 25x25 وبسمك 1 ملم و استخدمته ايضا كغلاف للطائرة بسمك 0.4 ملم و كغلاف للجناح بسمك 0.4 أيضا لأسفل الحناح و 0.6 لأعلاه
و الصورة تظهر القضبان L و T التي صنع مها الباب 




أما في حالتك أخي فيمكنك صناعة الهيكل من الألومينيوم مستخدما فقط صفائح تجارية من سمك 0.4 ملم أو أكثر من ذلك بقليل زيادة على قضبان من سكل L و U و T 
ثم لك أن تشكل أي شكل من هذه المكونات باستعمال البراشيم فقط . . . 

أما بخصوص الألومنيم فلا حاجة لك أن تستعمل الخلائط المذكورة في النص و يجزِؤك الموجود في الأسواق . . . و الله أعلم​


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (11 ديسمبر 2008)

هذه طائرة الـ فان أر في -9 Van's Rv9 المعدنية 100/100



وهذا مخططها الأولي بمختلف تشكيلات عجلاتها 




وهذا رابط عن طريقة صنع نموذج خشبي عنها 
بإمكاننا الإستفاده من الطرق الموضحة
أما هذا فمخخطها الأصلي أي للنموذج المعدني . . . أدعوا الله لصاحبه الذي أرسلنيه مجانا رغم ثمنه الغالي . . . 
بإمكاننا من المخطط الكبير معرفة طرق تشكيل الصفائح المعدنية حسب المخطط المراد


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي الحبيب 
تقول اخي .....
أنني استخدمت الألومنيوم كحواف مطوية فقط على شكل L بعدها 25x25 وبسمك 1 ملم و استخدمته ايضا كغلاف للطائرة بسمك 0.4 ملم و كغلاف للجناح بسمك 0.4 أيضا لأسفل الحناح و 0.6 لأعلاه
و الصورة تظهر القضبان L و T التي صنع مها الباب 
.................................
... اخي ماذا تقصد بالضبط بالحواف المطوية ؟ ,
وايضا اريد معرفة سمك الالومنيوم المستخدم في صناعة البروفيلات وايضا سمك الالومنيوم المستخدم في العراضات الطولية ..والعراضات الطولية هي التي تثبت بها البروفيلات .
وايضا الالومنيوم المستخدم كغطاء للجناح ذو سمك 0.4 ملم او 0.6ملم هل هو لين او صلب.. اريد معرفة طبيعتة ؟
ملاحظة ..اسئلتي عن الالومنيوم لا تعني بالضرورة انني ساستخدمة في صناعة G A-1


----------



## Alinajeeb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (16 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
لإعادة احياء الموضوع 
ارتايت ادراج بعض الاضافات


طائرة الـ epic LT المصنعة كليا من الكومبوزايت


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (16 يوليو 2009)

سلاسل التصنيع و تظهر القوالب


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (16 يوليو 2009)

الطريقة الكاملة لتصنيع السوخوي30

http://www.video4viet.com/watchvideo.html?id=XIxr4PDT544&title=Making+Of+A+Sukhoi+Su-30+Flanker


----------



## عبدالمجيد لطرش (17 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك الاخ شيراد على هذا المجهود الذي قمت به.


----------



## أمير صبحي (18 يوليو 2009)

بوركت أخونا شيراد الجزائر

رائع فعلا ولا سيما التوضيحات المعملية ..

وهذا كذلك ..

*الطريقة الكاملة لتصنيع السوخوي30

فيديو رائع .. بارك الله فيك 

*


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (18 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
طريقة صنع السوخوي تظهر هذا الوحش المخيف هينا و بسيطا يصنعه انس امثالها 
اللهم احيي العزائم في امتنا


----------



## جاسر (19 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

صفحة ماتعة غنية, شكراً لك 

أثابك الباري


----------



## emad.alzuobi (1 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً للجهود الطيبة، لكن عندي طلب ... اذا فيه امكانية بتزويدنا بمعلومات عن جناح الطائرات الخفيفة مثل السييكر(seeker) والعمليات الانتاجيه للجناح وكم بحتاج وقت ...


----------



## أقار الشاطي (3 أغسطس 2009)

ماهي تكليف إنشاء مصنع طائرات هليو كبتر


----------



## أقار الشاطي (3 أغسطس 2009)

:59:ماهي تكليف إنشاء مصنع طائرات هليو كبتر و من أين يمكن إستراد المواد و شكرا.


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على الموضوع القيم


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## kookoo2002 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## MastaMinds (11 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك على الموضوع لكن أرجو ملاحظة أن بعض الصور التي رفعتها تم حذفها نرجو منك رفعها مرة أخرى


----------



## anassvovinam (17 سبتمبر 2012)

أخي شيراد أريد تصميم طائرة


الـ فان أر فيvan's RV9-9 المعدنية 100/100 كامل و تفاصيل بنائها لأنه لان رابطه م يعد موجود ولايمكنني تحميله و هذا بريدي[email protected] الإليكتروني وشكرا


----------



## الميكنيكي (19 سبتمبر 2012)

نفعنا الله بك


----------



## الميكنيكي (19 سبتمبر 2012)

ياريت تزل الصور التي تم رفعها


----------



## صباح عبد العتابي (5 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخواني
ارجو من لدية خريطة السبيد كنترول لطائرات rc حتى لوكان بسيطا
ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## emad35 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله بك


----------

